# Google- Probiotics an increasingly popular alternative to medications - Personal Liberty Digest



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Probiotics an increasingly popular alternative to medicationsPersonal Liberty Digest, AlabamaProbiotics can also alleviate symptoms association with *irritable bowel syndrome* and diarrhea. They can be found not just in yogurts but also in other dairy and non-dairy products and even sauerkraut, according to the Des Moines Register. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

